
Ask HN: Why would average people start using blockchain apps? - Biba
I had few conversations with successful founders and 50% told me that blockchain is a bubble and 50% told it&#x27;s a future. Also, I read many books about blockchain and believe in it, but always asking myself, why would rest of the world start using BC apps.
======
smt88
Are you asking whether average people would start _knowingly_ using blockchain
apps?

Because there are applications for blockchain, like medical records, that
don't require the user to know she's using it. To them, it can be an
implementation detail.

~~~
Biba
Yes, exactly!

Okay, but if we are talking about more complex apps and coins?

